# memo to lemond: update your website



## regan (Jun 17, 2004)

05 bikes have been at the LBS for over a month, but the website is still kicking around '04 bikes. It's ridiculous.

I want to get a good look at the Croix and the Filmore, but they're taking their sweet as time.


----------



## russw19 (Nov 27, 2002)

regan said:


> 05 bikes have been at the LBS for over a month, but the website is still kicking around '04 bikes. It's ridiculous.
> 
> I want to get a good look at the Croix and the Filmore, but they're taking their sweet as time.



If the reason it's ridiculous is because all the bikes are out, then why do you need the website? Just kidding.....

The Croix is exactly the same bike as the 2003 Buenos Aires, with some small exceptions, the frame is True Temper OX Platinum instead of 853 select. The color and specs are all the same otherwise. (and they dropped the graphics on the fork, so really a better picture is last year's MJ Classic frame paint scheme) It has a Bontrager ISIS crank and Truvativ BB, and a SRAM cassette. But if you took the 05 Croix and an 03 Buenos and put them 15 feet from you, you would be hard pressed to see the difference. 

The Filmore is simply a Black frame with cream panels and black writing. It's a single speed with Bonty paired spoke wheels. It has front and rear brakes. It's a cool bike, but not at all flashy looking. 

Lemond should update their website sometime after Interbike. So hopefully in the next two weeks. In the mean time, go back to your LBS and look at the catalog. They all have them by now. In fact, I have had my 05 catalog for over a month now. I started the "Here's the 05 Lemond scoop" the same day I got the 05 literature.. that was August 28th. So go up and ask them to show you the catalog and you can look at the full line. 

Russ


----------



## regan (Jun 17, 2004)

Actually, my LBS only has two models in right now. The reno and the etape (which I've never heard of). Also, I'd be digging the catalog if they had any. These guys are great, but organization and information is not their strong suit. There are literally 5 different Specialized catalogs, and none for the other bikes they sell. 

That's why I'm so dependant on the website.


----------

